# Tromba de água - Costa de Caparica



## NFCDS (14 Dez 2015 às 14:39)

Ontem na Costa:


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 03:18)

Podemos então aproveitar a abertura deste tópico para pôr o material que se encontrar a respeito deste fenómeno.


----------

